# Whats Medalford?



## HTL (Jul 2, 2009)

Like the title said. Put my name down to play tomorrow night in one of the clubs "fun Fridays" haven't a clue what this involves so thought I would ask you guys.


----------



## Gustavo (Jul 2, 2009)

Hi HTL, my understanding is that it's Medal play for front nine (strokeplay), and Stableford rules for back nine.

Subtract the back nine points from the nett front nine to get your score, the lowest score wins.

Gustavo.


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 2, 2009)

That sounds fun!


----------



## feary (Jul 2, 2009)

That sounds good fun. Might have to try it.


----------



## mono217 (Jul 2, 2009)

Sounds cool.


----------



## jammydodger (Jul 2, 2009)

Just played this format but over 2 rounds. Take your points off your net score for the medal and lowest score wins. i won by 8 strokes with final score of 26.


----------



## justhitthething (Jul 3, 2009)

We did ir at our club, but on alternate holes.
Jees it was confusing


----------



## HTL (Jul 3, 2009)

Just got back from it, played with our pro who luckily did the scoring. Ended up with 6 point and came 3rd. Aint got a clue if that is good or not but it was bloody good fun.


----------



## Dodger (Jul 3, 2009)

6??? WTF did you shoot,out in 30 and 24 points on the back 9??!!!


----------

